# ..Zymol Glasur, Concours & Supernatural Pics Please..



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all..

More of a favor really..

Not to start another which wax thread, but looking for pics of the following waxes on a variety of colours..

Glasur
Concours
Supernatural

I know pics won't do full justice, but looking for an idea before I buy..

I have a panel pot of SN, so have an idea, but do I want a big pot, or a big pot of Zymol..

I have Titanium and Carbon, and do like the silvery shimmer Zymol gives..

Thanks for any help..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Glasur on black:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Supernatural on:

Liquid Yellow:










Frozen White:










Glacier White:










Ultra Red:










Renault Silver (I forget the name!)










Glasur on:

Deep Black:




























Racing Blue:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Glasur:





























































Concours:


















Destiny:



































Hope that helps :thumb:

My fav is Glasur


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great shots Trist, I wish I had your camera skills!

Agree on Glasur, nicest to use and best bang per buck. I hate the smell on Concours too


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice one peeps, keep them coming..

Wasn't sure of the Glasur on grey though, the destiny on the Blue Fiesta looks stunning..


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cheers Russ:thumb:

Destiny certainly had that bling look to it, the Fiesta really stood out in carparks. But it's a big price to pay, luckily I brought a small sample pot on here, Needles to say I finished it on the VXR  I know you didnt ask for Destiny, but thought you'd be interested to see the results


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Which camera do you use? My compact really doesn't cut it anymore


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Cheers for the pics Russ and Trist, been looking at buying another wax lately and swaying toward Glasur I think. What is application and durability like?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Which camera do you use? My compact really doesn't cut it anymore


Nikon D200, but I've changed lenses recently and I couldn't get it to focus on the flake on the ST on my detail, had to resort to a Fuji S9500 



Edward101 said:


> Cheers for the pics Russ and Trist, been looking at buying another wax lately and swaying toward Glasur I think. What is application and durability like?


Durability is great on the Glasur, 4months easy. Very easy put on and to wipe off. I apply it by hand, goes further


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Durability is awesome, best you'll get from a boutique wax for c. £100. Great beading and sheeting too.

Application is fine too, I tend to do a couple of panels at a time then remove - don't leave it on for too long.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Supernatural:

Black TT









Black Porsche Cayanne









Got loads with SN TBH.....


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh yeah Russ is right, beading & sheeting is awesome on Zymol waxes :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

The supernatural also looks lovely on the TT..

Jeeze, which wax do I buy, maybe one this month and one next month..


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Trist said:


> Durability is great on the Glasur, 4months easy. Very easy put on and to wipe off. I apply it by hand, goes further


Cheers Trist, hmmm do I go for Glasur or not, only bought a full pot of Rainforest Rub the other week :lol:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Has anyone got any beading pics of glasur or sheeting vids???


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes I do 

http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s315/skyliner34_03/?action=view&current=Video-0003.flv

http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s315/skyliner34_03/?action=view&current=Video-0001-1.flv


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Trist said:


> Yes I do
> 
> http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s315/skyliner34_03/?action=view&current=Video-0003.flv
> 
> http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s315/skyliner34_03/?action=view&current=Video-0001-1.flv


Thanks, they are very impressive :thumb::thumb:

I might get some,if i win the car of the month for May


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cool, PMd :thumb:


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

still quite new to waxes but heres a few of pics as the sun was going down after applying one coat of zymol glasur .




























only just getting into detailing as the other waxes i`ve got are finishkare pink wax and collinite 915 aswell as the newly bought zymol glasure and all i can say is that this zymol wax will be my prefered choice :thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Glasur is a very nice wax indeed, although Autobrite Directs new wax (when it comes out) gives it a good run :thumb:


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Zymöl Glasur beads




























And then the water behaviour :thumb:






It is a GREAT wax :argie:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Celeste is another good option at a similar price now too. It's looking very good on my Megane, very sharp yet glossy on silver. I'll get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

Guys, I'm looking for some suggestion for the following cars. 
Soon to arrive New Scirocco in Caddy White, Silver Focus Est and Imperial Blue Fiesta. I got some supernatural but I've heard it's tricky to allow and not the best.....Ideally looking to spend a max of £100...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Mark_H said:


> Guys, I'm looking for some suggestion for the following cars.
> Soon to arrive New Scirocco in Caddy White, Silver Focus Est and Imperial Blue Fiesta. I got some supernatural but I've heard it's tricky to allow and not the best.....Ideally looking to spend a max of £100...


Absolutly nothing wrong with supernatural, NOTHING. If you have problems applying then i am sorry but you cant apply wax full stop. Easy to apply thin, can leave it for an hour and not struggle to buff it, best to give it a second buff with a qd after an hour or so just in case but not of the upmost importance as long as you applied it thin. However ANY lsp on white and silver may be hard to see when applying so perhaps some extra lighting may be beneficial


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Acrylic Jett + Dodo SN

Reflection shot


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Supernatural on R34gtr


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Jesus mark thats a one sexy car!


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

that looks awesome...........how did you apply to the car ??? applicator or machine Polisher ??


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Mark_H said:


> that looks awesome...........how did you apply to the car ??? applicator or machine Polisher ??


I would imagine it was by hand with it being SN


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Glasur vs ze Baron


----------

